
Ask HN: When Is YC19 Summer Deadline? - abbadadda
Does anyone have any info on YC Summer 2019? The website still has the info for Winter 2019 (ongoing right now).<p>&quot;If you want to apply, please submit your application online by 8 pm PT on October 2.&quot;<p>This is October 2, 2018 right?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycombinator.com&#x2F;apply&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
It's faster to get an answer by email info@ycombinator.com

